# [RISOLTO] effettuare 2 (o piu') chroot

## dema

ciao a tutti,

sapete dirmi se durante l'installazione posso effettuare il chroot su piu' shell contemporaneamente (al fine di parallelizzare le operazioni di installazione) o se questo causa dei conflitti?Last edited by dema on Thu Mar 27, 2008 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *dema wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> sapete dirmi se durante l'installazione posso effettuare il chroot su piu' shell contemporaneamente (al fine di parallelizzare le operazioni di installazione) o se questo causa dei conflitti?

 

Si, non ci sono problemi. Ovviamente devi fare solo una volta il mount delle directory.

Una domanda: cosa intendi parallelizzare?

----------

## codadilupo

di chroot puoi farne quanti ne vuoi.

Ad esempio puo' venir comodo mandare in fetch i pacchetti mentre ne installi altri (anche se l'ultimo portage effettua il lock della directory, quindi finisce spesso per avere qualcosa fermo), di sicuro non è consigliabile installare contemporaneamente pacchetti differenti

Coda

----------

## MajinJoko

Ma entrare in un chroot, emergere screen e grazie ad essa utilizzare quanti terminali virtuali si vuole?

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi sapere come si  usa screen, hai uno schermo da 1600x1200 e lo utilizzi per un terminale, il copia incolla tra terminali è spezzato dalla ricerca del terminale giusto che invece visivamente sai già dove è. Spesso e volentieri mi torna molto più comodo quando lavoro in locale e devo modificare file di conf e cose del genere aprire 2,3,4 terminali.

----------

## dema

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si, non ci sono problemi. Ovviamente devi fare solo una volta il mount delle directory.

 

sono daccordo  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Una domanda: cosa intendi parallelizzare?

 

volevo parallelizzare tutto quello che e' possibile: modificare i file di configurazione mentre compilo i sorgenti del kernel e cose del genere...

non e' che si guardagni gran che in termini di tempo risparmiato ma almeno non sto li' a guardare lo schermo finche' attendo che un task sia terminato...

----------

## dema

ah, che maleducato! grazie a tutti per le risposte  :Smile: 

--

Stefano

----------

## djinnZ

lanciare più emerge ti espone solo al rischio di ricompilare più volte le stesse dipendenze e ti rallenta, lanciare più fetch separati idem ma guai non ne rischi.

Se modifichi un file di configurazione il peggio che ti può capitare e che devi rimodificarlo per includere gli aggiornamenti, forse.

Fai quel che ti pare tranquillo. L'unica cosa cui ti conviene fare attenzione è non lanciare un dispatch-conf/etc-update su un file che stai modificando, questo è il peggio che ti può capitare oltre a ricompilare due volte mattoni come gtk, qt, wxgtk e simili.

----------

## koma

modifica il file /etc/make.conf mettendo nelle FEATURES parallel-fetch (lo trovi in man emerge).

Automaticamente mentre compila un pacchetto scarica tutti gli altri.

non sono sicuro si scriva così comunque ripeto lo trovi nel manuale di emerge con 

```
 man emerge
```

----------

